# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Βοηθεια για στηριξη συντροφου εξαρτημενου απο το τζογο

## nanou_lc

Σας γραφω γιατι πραγματικα θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας σε οτι αφορα την εξαρτηση του συντροφου μου απο τον τζογο! Η σχεση ειναι σχετικα προσφατη, τους δεκα τελευταιους μηνες περιπου, ομως προσφατα παραδεχθηκε πως εχει θεμα με τον τζογο..
Η σχεση αυτη καθεαυτη ειναι περιπλοκη καθως ο συντροφος μου εχει και μια αλλη σχεση με μια κατα πολυ νεοτερη γυναικα, τελειως διαφορετικου μορφωτικου επιπεδου απο το δικο μου.Ειναι μια κοπελα που μετα βιας εβγαλε το σχολειο απο ενα ΕΠΑΛ, δεν εχει κανενα εφοδιο για να εχει μια σταθερα και καλα αμειβομενη εργασι και για την οποια το μονο που νιωθει ο συντροφος μου ειναι ευθυνη καθως την εχει εκθεσει κοινωνικα και πρεπει να την αποκαταστησει καθως δεν εχει αλλη διεξοδο στη ζωη! Εμαθα γι αυτην την παραλληλη σχεση αργοτερα καθως και οτι στα 8 χρονια που ειναι μαζι παντοτε ηταν και με καποια αλλη ταυτοχρονα. Βλεποντας την εξαρτηση του απο το τζογο συνειδητοποιω πως και η δικη μας σχεση εντασσεται σε αυτο το μοτιβο συμπεριφορας καθως του προκαλει ακριβως τα ιδια συναισθηματα εξαρσης και απελευθερωσης ενδορφινων που δημιουργει και ο τζογος...Μετα απο την παραδοχη του για το προβλημα και τη διαθεση του να βοηθηθει ομως δεν μπορω παρα να τον βοηθησω. Εχω ηδη καλεσει στο ΚΕΘΕΑ για να ζητησω βοηθεια απο τις ομαδες στηριξης αλλά αυτο που τριγυρνα στο μυαλο μου ειναι πως πρεπει να χωρισουμε καθως αυτο θα ειναι και το πρωτο βημα αναληψης ευθυνης προσωπικης απο τη μερια του. Αναληψης ευθυνης να συνεχισει με την επιλογη που εχει κανει με την αλλη κοπελα αφου διατεινεται πως οσο καο να θελει να ειναι μαζι μου πρεπει να αποκατασρησει την κοπελα που εχει εκθεσει και για την οποια ηταν ο πρωτος της! 
Ξερω βεβαια πως η αλλη δεν μπορει να τον στηριξει συναισθηματικα , αλλά καθολου ομως! Το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο μπορει να συζητησει ειναι η μοδα! 
Δεν θελω να τον εγκατλειψω τωρα που αποφασισε να ενταχθει σε προγραμμα αλλά και δεν μπορω να συνεχισω αυτη την καασταση γιατι ειναι και αυτη προεκταση του προβληματος! 
Τι προτεινετε να κανω;

----------


## nick190813

δλδ συγνωμη ..εχει και αλλη και αυτο δεν σε πειραζει?αυτος ο τυπος εκτος απο εσενα πιθανων να εχει και 3η κοπελα....και επιπλεον αφου θα την αποκαταστησει εσυ γτ καθεσαι ακομα?

εγω σου προτεινω να το τελειωσεις...

επιπελον ο τζγος για να εισαι εθισμενος πρεπει να παιζεις σπιτια αμαξια και τετοια...
και εγω τζογαρω εχω χασει και 700 ευρω σε μια βραδυα αυτο με κανει εθισμενο δλδ?

----------


## nanou_lc

Ναι εχετε απολυτο δικιο σε αυτο ...νομιζω πως ο εθισμος δεν εχει να κανει με το ποσό που παιζεται και ναι εχει χασει και 1500 τη βραδια και ξεροντας πως θα μεινει χωρις καθολου χρηματα για καιρο...νομιζω πως αυτο απο μονο του ειναι εθισμος οταν δεν μπορεις να εκλογικευσεις την παραπρμηση και να ελεγξεις το ποσο...οπως επισης η αιτια που κανεις παιζει εχει να κανει με το αν ειναι εθισμενος...οταν παιζεις για να κερδισεις τα χαμενα, οταν εχεις την ψυχολογια του ευκολου χρηματος, οταν παιζεις για να διαφυγεις των προβληματων σου ε τοτε μάλλον μιλαμε για εξαρτηση! Και προς απαντηση της διατηρησης ή οχι της σχεσης...πλεον βασικα το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να παρασχω βοηθεια την οποια μαλλον η αλλη δεν μπορει να κανει...ακομα και στη συμβουλευτικη να μπει δεν θα καταλαβει τιποτα απο αυτο που θα διαμειβεται!!

----------


## nick190813

egv prosvpika Πιστευω οτι οποιοσδηποτε ειδους εθισμος ειναι δυσκολος να κοπει...τωρα εαν θες να τον βοηθησεις πεισε τον να παει σε ομαδα υποστηριξης εθισμενων υπαρχουν πολλες...

απο εκει και περα δεν μπορεις να κατι αλλο εσυ

----------


## nanou_lc

Ναι ακριβως αυτο υποσχεθηκε να κανει! Να μπει σε μια ομαδα, αλλά επισης απαιτειται να στηριζεται και απο τους οικειους του και εδω ειναι το προβλημα! Δεν μπορει να λαβει κατι τετοιο απο αυτους καθως απαιτειται ωριμοτητα που δεν την διαθετουν...Και εγω απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να την παρεχω λογω του ειδους της σχεσης! Και επισης ξερω πολυ καλά πως οσο και να γυρναει - γιατι συνεχεια φευγω και συνεχως γυρναει- πρεπει να παρει επιτελους μια υπευθυνη ενηλικη αποφαση και να μεινει μονο μαζι της! Αυτο θα ειναι η πιο σωστη αρχη απεξαρτησης!Καθως θα ειναι αναληψη ευθυνης για πρωτη φορα!

----------


## nick190813

κοπελια για μενα δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις με αυτον τον τυπο....και να παρατησει την αλλη και να ερθει μαζι σου...θα σου κανει τα ιδια και σενα και θα βρει αλλη....

δεν ξερω τωρα αν επειμενεις να τον βοηθησεις τι να σου πω...εσυ ξερεις....για μενα αστον...και βρες καποιον αλλον....γτ θα σ ταλαιπωρησει ..ασε που παιζει και να μην μπορεσει ποτε να απεξαρτηθει απο τον τζογο

----------


## nanou_lc

Αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!! Γι αυτο και δε θελω να την παρατησει για να ειμαστε μαζι...θα κανει ακριβως τα ιδια! Απλα τον λυπαμαι..ιδιαιτερα απο τη στιγμη που ζητησε μονος του βοηθεια, αφου σκεφτομαι να πιασω την αλλη και να την ταρακουνησω ν ανοιξει τα ματια της και να ψαξει να βρει πως να τον βοηθησει αφου θελει τοσο πολυ να κανουν οικογενεια και τον βλεπει σαν λυση για το προβλημα της! Αλλά ειναι εντελως αμορφωτη και ανιδεη!

----------


## kutchunie

Καλά το ότι είναι αμόρφωτη η έταιρη αγαπημένη, δεν σταμάτησε τον τύπο από το να την έχει 8 χρόνια. Ασε που να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν πιστεύω απόλυτα ότι πραγματικά θέλει να την αποκαταστήσει κτλ. 8 χρόνια είναι μαζί της, ασχετα από τις παράλληλες σχέσεις που είχε, νομίζω τα 8 χρόνια είναι αρκετά αν όντως ειχε τέτοιο σκοπό. Μπορεί κ να τον βολεύει αυτό για να ξεκόβει το ότι δε μπορεί να δεσμευτεί περισσότερο.
Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής, σου υπόσχεται να ξεκόψει με τον Α ή Β τρόπο, ενώ αναφέρεις πως εσύ καλεσες το ΚΕΘΕΑ, εσύ μπαίνεις εδώ και ρωτάς το τι και το πως, ενώ λές πως οι υπόλοιποι που τον ξέρουν μια ζωή δεν μπορουν να τον βοηθήσουν επειδή δεν έχουν την οριμότητα ενώ την εχεις εσύ που τον ξέρεις 10 μήνες?? όλοι ανώριμοι ήταν; ενας σοβαρός ανθρωπος δε βρέθηκε να τον στηρίξει ποτέ ξανά; 

Που θέλω να καταλήξω? ότι η αλήθεια δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως την λέει κι αυτό γιατί πιστεύω πως το να φτιαξει μια κατάσταση βολεύει για να συνεχίσει να ζει το πάθος του. Σε έχει βάλει σε ένα τρυπάκι να ψάχνεσαι, πειθοντας σε πως είσαι ο πιο σημαντικός ανθρωπος ή ο πιο κατάλληλος να τον βοηθήσει, δεν θέλω να πω πως δεν αξίζεις να είσαι ή κατι τέτοιο, αλλά τόσα χρόνια πως ζούσε; φύτρωσε; βγαλε την άλλη κοπελα, αδερφια φιλους δεν είχε;, σου έχει δημιουργήσει δλδ μια αίσθηση καθήκοντος/υποχρέωσης απέναντι του, να στεναχωριέσαι και αυτός ακόμα σε πρόγραμμα δεν πήγε, αν όντως πραγματικά ζητούσε βοήθεια θα την είχε ψάξει ο ίδιος. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω από τον τρόπο που γράφεις. 
Για εμένα αυτός έχει ένα πρόβλημα Α το οποίο μονος του μπορεί να λύσει. Εσύ γιατί άφησες μορφωμένη κοπέλα, έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιο να σε βάλει σε αυτό το τρυπάκι, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις στον εαυτό σου;

----------


## Remedy

> ,,,,
> Ξερω βεβαια πως η αλλη δεν μπορει να τον στηριξει συναισθηματικα , αλλά καθολου ομως! Το μονο πραγμα για το οποιο μπορει να συζητησει ειναι η μοδα! 
> Δεν θελω να τον εγκατλειψω τωρα που αποφασισε να ενταχθει σε προγραμμα αλλά και δεν μπορω να συνεχισω αυτη την καασταση γιατι ειναι και αυτη προεκταση του προβληματος! 
> Τι προτεινετε να κανω;


γιατι δεν μπορει να τον στηριξει? επειδη μετα βιας τελειωσε το ΕΠΑΛ?

μην τα πιστευεις καλη μου τα περι ευθυνης και αποκαταστασης, σε δουλευει ο τυπος. με την δικια του θελει να ειναι και δουλευει κιεν σενα που σ εχει στο περιμενε. τι ηθελες να σου πει? οτι την αγαπαει κι εσυ εισαι η αναλωσιμη? θα καθοσουν? το πιο γνωστο παραμυθι ενος δεσμευμενου..

καλυτερα αναρωτησου τι κανεις εσυ με εναν δεσμευμενο ανδρα κι ασε τα προβληματα των αλλων να τα λυσουν μονοι τοι τους. εχεις αρκετη δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου.

για την εξαρτηση του, η μονη βοηθεια που μπορεις να του δωσεις ειναι τα τηλεφωνα μιας μοναδας απεξαρτησης οπως το κεθεα που λες.
αν δεν το παρει αποφαση μονος του να παει, δεν μπορει να γινει τπτ.
καμια αλλη βοηθεια δεν μπορεις να του δωσεις.

εσυ κοιτα την ζωη σου και μην χανεις τα χρονια σου με δεσμευμενους, σε δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι κοπελιαααααα κιε συ τσιμπας οτι θελουν στοργη και προδερμ

----------


## Remedy

οσο για τον τιτλο, ποιου "συντροφου" βρε καλη μου. "του συντροφου μιας αλλης", εννοεις...

----------


## kerasi

Εγω βλέπω οτι το γενικότερο πρόβλημα είναι οτι δεν μπορεί να πάρει αποφάσεις σταθερές σαν ενήλικας, δηλαδη δεν μπορεί να βάλει τη ζωή του σε μια τάξη, σε μια σειρά. Οτι θες να βοηθήσεις το θεωρώ θετικό και μπορείς με κάποιο τρόπο να είσαι στη ζωή του, εκεινο που παίζει ρόλο ομως είναι αν και ο ιδιος δέχεται οτι είναι πρόβλημα αυτό με το τζόγο, γιατι αν δεν το δέχεται δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά και είναι και απο τις δυσκολες εξαρτήσεις.

----------


## nanou_lc

Οχι προφανως και δεν τον σταματησε ισα ισα τον βολεψε κιολας..γονεις χωρις μορφωση η μητερα τον εκανε στην εφηβεια, ο πατερας επισης τζογαδορος...αρα μαλλον οχι στο περιβαλλον μαλλον τον ωθησαν προς αυτη τη συμπεριφορα και οχι το αντιθετο! Ο φιλικος κυκλος καια αυτος αποτελειται απο ομοιους!Και οχι δεν σπαταλω αλλο χρονο σε σχεση μαζι του! Ηδη προωθησα τα τηλεφωνα επικοινωνιας του κεθεα για εξερτημενους και τους οικειους του..και προφανως δεν γινεται οπως καταδεικνυετε ολοι να κανω κατι αλλο! Πολυ σωστα δεν ειναι δικη μου ευθυνη και υποχρεωση αλλά δικη του και των οικειων του! Στην ερωτηση γιατι αφησα εναν ανθρωπο τετοιο να με βαλει σε τετοιο τρυπακι, απο συμπονοια...ειμαι γενικοτερα εκ φυσεως ανθρωπος που βοηθα το συνανθρωπο! Αυτό και μονο! Δεν γινεται να μεινω για κατι αλλο με τιποτα!

----------


## nick190813

nai καλυτερα να κλεισεις αυτο το κεφαλαιο μια και καλη....απο εκει και περα αστον να κανει οτι θελει ...εφοσον θελει να αλλαξει την ζωη του θα τον εαν οχι δεν θα το κανει....

το καλυτερο π εχεις να κανεις εσυ ειναι να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου

----------


## nanou_lc

> Καλά το ότι είναι αμόρφωτη η έταιρη αγαπημένη, δεν σταμάτησε τον τύπο από το να την έχει 8 χρόνια. Ασε που να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν πιστεύω απόλυτα ότι πραγματικά θέλει να την αποκαταστήσει κτλ. 8 χρόνια είναι μαζί της, ασχετα από τις παράλληλες σχέσεις που είχε, νομίζω τα 8 χρόνια είναι αρκετά αν όντως ειχε τέτοιο σκοπό. Μπορεί κ να τον βολεύει αυτό για να ξεκόβει το ότι δε μπορεί να δεσμευτεί περισσότερο.
> Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής, σου υπόσχεται να ξεκόψει με τον Α ή Β τρόπο, ενώ αναφέρεις πως εσύ καλεσες το ΚΕΘΕΑ, εσύ μπαίνεις εδώ και ρωτάς το τι και το πως, ενώ λές πως οι υπόλοιποι που τον ξέρουν μια ζωή δεν μπορουν να τον βοηθήσουν επειδή δεν έχουν την οριμότητα ενώ την εχεις εσύ που τον ξέρεις 10 μήνες?? όλοι ανώριμοι ήταν; ενας σοβαρός ανθρωπος δε βρέθηκε να τον στηρίξει ποτέ ξανά; 
> 
> Που θέλω να καταλήξω? ότι η αλήθεια δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως την λέει κι αυτό γιατί πιστεύω πως το να φτιαξει μια κατάσταση βολεύει για να συνεχίσει να ζει το πάθος του. Σε έχει βάλει σε ένα τρυπάκι να ψάχνεσαι, πειθοντας σε πως είσαι ο πιο σημαντικός ανθρωπος ή ο πιο κατάλληλος να τον βοηθήσει, δεν θέλω να πω πως δεν αξίζεις να είσαι ή κατι τέτοιο, αλλά τόσα χρόνια πως ζούσε; φύτρωσε; βγαλε την άλλη κοπελα, αδερφια φιλους δεν είχε;, σου έχει δημιουργήσει δλδ μια αίσθηση καθήκοντος/υποχρέωσης απέναντι του, να στεναχωριέσαι και αυτός ακόμα σε πρόγραμμα δεν πήγε, αν όντως πραγματικά ζητούσε βοήθεια θα την είχε ψάξει ο ίδιος. Αυτό καταλαβαίνω από τον τρόπο που γράφεις. 
> Για εμένα αυτός έχει ένα πρόβλημα Α το οποίο μονος του μπορεί να λύσει. Εσύ γιατί άφησες μορφωμένη κοπέλα, έναν άνθρωπο τέτοιο να σε βάλει σε αυτό το τρυπάκι, μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις στον εαυτό σου;


Παραεχθηκε πως εχει προβλημα, και ζητησε βοηθεια και εγω εκανα τις κινησεις που εκρινα σωστες με το Κεθεα κτλ.Οχι προφανως και δεν υπηρξε κανεις στο περιβαλλον του εδω στο σπιτι του ο πατερας εχει το ιδιο και σε πολυ χειροτερο βαθμο θεμα, και ποτε κανεις απο το οικογεειακο και φιλικο περιβαλλον δεν σκεφτηκε να κανει αυτο το απλο καλω μια ομαδα, ψυχολογο και λαμβανω βοηθεια! Ουτε καν ως μορφη στηριξης οικογειακης απο τη μητερα!Εδω η μητερα επετρψε να ανατραφουν τα παιδια σε αυτο το περιβαλλον και ο παικτης πατερας να μετατρεψει και τα παιδια σε πρωτους τζογαδορους, γιατι δεν ειχε που να παει και πως να ζησει μονη της τα παιδια της! Ελπιζω να απαντησα στην ερωτηση σου! Οσο παραξενο και αν σου φαινεται, δεν υπηρξε κανεις οχι που να εχει απαραιτητα την ωριμοτητα αλλά εστω απλα τη ανθρωπινη διαθεση να βοηθησει καθως φαινεται! Η μονη βοηθεια ηταν υλικη και οικονομικη που προφανως και ειναι λαθος καθως διαιωνιζει τη συμπεριφορα!

----------

